

Geeks, comedians and academics are putting the fun back into science - 001sky
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/nov/04/geeks-comedians-academics-fun-science

======
D_Alex
>Science used to be the opposite of entertaining...

In the late 19th century, scientific lectures attracted quite an audience, I
believe. Perhaps science was more accessible to the general public, due to its
lesser complexity..?

"Mythbusters" certainly demonstrated that there is a demand for science-
oriented entertainment.

